# Toybox Vintage Sampler Block updated



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2022)

Just a heads-up that we have updated the Vintage Sampler block in the FREE Toybox User Blocks Pack for Native Instruments Reaktor.

As well as bug fixes and improvements, the block now includes the same snapshots panel found in the recently updated Nano Pack 3. These snapshots allow you to create variations of a sound (different start points, loop points etc) and easily switch between them with modulation, MIDI or using the global snapshots block in the updated Nano Pack. The block's snapshots panel can be opened by clicking the small circular button at the top left-hand corner of the block.

Download the updated Toybox User Blocks Pack for FREE from the link below.

We are also running a flash sale on the Nano Pack, which is currently $38 (40% off). If you want to to try out the new global snapshots system then now is a great time to grab it!

Get the Toybox User Blocks Pack and the Nano Pack here:

www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2022)

We have just launched the new Toybox Sound Store! The store will showcase new Reaktor blocks racks for both Toybox packs and the Native Instruments factory packs.

To kick things off we are releasing a brand new bank: 'Nano Pack Basics' - A collection of 50 brand new racks for the Nano Pack 3. The bank includes bread and butter sounds, patching templates and rack examples showing innovative and useful ways to use the blocks of the Nano Pack, designed by Toybox and legendary sound designer CinningBao. All racks in the bank are NKS compatible, with macro assignments and audio previews for Maschine and Komplete Kontrol keyboards. The bank is a 'must have' for any Nano Pack owner!

The bank is available at an introductory price of $9.99 (regular price $19). Get the Nano Pack Basics bank here:

www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/sound-store

(Also if you don't yet have the Nano Pack 3, we are extending the recent FLASH SALE over the weekend, the Nano Pack 3 is currently available for $38 (40% off!).)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2022)

A detailed breakdown of all the racks in the bank -->









Nano Pack Basics


Nano Pack Basics is a collection of 50 brand new racks for the Nano Pack 3. The bank Includes bread and butter sounds, patching templates and rack examples showing innovative and useful ways to use the blocks of the Nano Pack, designed by Toybox and legendary sound designer CinningBao. All racks...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 5, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> We have just launched the new Toybox Sound Store! The store will showcase new Reaktor blocks racks for both Toybox packs and the Native Instruments factory packs.
> 
> To kick things off we are releasing a brand new bank: 'Nano Pack Basics' - A collection of 50 brand new racks for the Nano Pack 3. The bank includes bread and butter sounds, patching templates and rack examples showing innovative and useful ways to use the blocks of the Nano Pack, designed by Toybox and legendary sound designer CinningBao. All racks in the bank are NKS compatible, with macro assignments and audio previews for Maschine and Komplete Kontrol keyboards. The bank is a 'must have' for any Nano Pack owner!
> 
> ...


Just took this bank for a quick testdrive. There’s some really inventive and creative stuff going on in there. (I typically only buy presets to steal cool ideas haha). So great one David! Every time I hear REAKTOR the ridiculous level of the sound quality sort of astonishes me, even after all those years.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 5, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> A detailed breakdown of all the racks in the bank -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Longtime with Reaktor, various banks /expansions. Adding Nano Pack Basics now. Please help with this inquiry ! 
In Win 11 Pro, Native Access _ there are these entries: Reaktor 5, Reaktor 6 Application, Reaktor Blocks, Reactor Blocks Wired, Reaktor Factory Library, Reactor Factory Selection R2 _ all showing 'Full Version'. 
I doubt this is proper or ideal, but no clue. What latest 'new' install should look like, when User has these past entries ? Seems this should be 'condensed' somehow. 
Many thanks for your long-term contributions !


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2022)

There are some installation instructions for the sound banks here:









Installation


System Requirements macOS 10.12 or higher, i5 Windows 7, Windows 8, or Windows 10 (latest Service Pack), Intel Core i5 or equivalent CPU, 2 GB RAM Supported interfaces: Mac OS X (64-bit only): Stand-alone, VST, AU, AAX Windows (32/64-bit): Stand-alone, VST, AAX Sound Bank Installation Sound...




www.toyboxaudio.com





(no need to use Native Access when installing these rack files)

Drop me a message using the website contact form and I'll help you get up and running -->









Contact Us


HOME PAGE




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------

